# Photo Critique Ad Nausem



## Cwalker935 (Sep 6, 2014)

Ok Ok, I know that many of you are getting sick of my ongoing efforts to improve my pen photography. This is my latest attempt to pull everything together including composition.  The only post photo editing on this picture was cropping and kicking up the brightness a tiny bit.  I upped my fstop setting a bit to improve the focus and feel like I am getting a better handle on white balance.  The pages of the crossword book are yellowed so that might make the color seem a little off.  Composition probably leaves a lot to be desired but hey I am a technical guy.  I am so heavily left brained that I have trouble keeping my head upright.

In any event, have at it if you care to.


----------



## BSea (Sep 6, 2014)

I think you've about got it.  

But you're really bad at crossword puzzles.:biggrin:


----------



## pesto126 (Sep 6, 2014)

I really like the composition - but I would suggest bumping up the aperture so the crossword and pen are both in focus... perhaps something like f8 or f11?  I think a bit of lightbox lighting would brighten the overall scene without causing catch lights on the pen chrome too.  Just some thoughts... keep up the good work!


----------



## Cwalker935 (Sep 6, 2014)

BSea said:


> I think you've about got it.
> 
> But you're really bad at crossword puzzles.:biggrin:



Well yeah but I am killer at sudoku.


----------



## JohnGreco (Sep 6, 2014)

Agree about the pen being a bit out of focus. I would also suggest if the shot is to give the impression that the crossword is in the middle of being completed, you have the ink extended from the pen. Good overall composition though.


----------



## studioseven (Sep 6, 2014)

I like the shot.  We are always looking for different ways to showcase our pens.  I think you came up with a great one.

Seven


----------



## BSea (Sep 6, 2014)

JohnGreco said:


> Agree about the pen being a bit out of focus. I would also suggest if the shot is to give the impression that the crossword is in the middle of being completed, you have the ink extended from the pen. Good overall composition though.


I'm pretty sure the crossword is just to identify the kit used.  But I do like your idea of a partially completed crossword puzzle. In fact most of mine are partially completed.:bulgy-eyes:

But i'm a killer at Sudoku too.:tongue:


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 7, 2014)

You know I don't know anything about pictures, but I think 20 across is "ice".:tongue:


----------



## Cwalker935 (Sep 7, 2014)

D.Oliver said:


> You know I don't know anything about pictures, but I think 20 across is "ice".:tongue:



Dang, i thought it was fog.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Sep 7, 2014)

pesto126 said:


> I really like the composition - but I would suggest bumping up the aperture so the crossword and pen are both in focus... perhaps something like f8 or f11?  I think a bit of lightbox lighting would brighten the overall scene without causing catch lights on the pen chrome too.  Just some thoughts... keep up the good work!



I used a lightbox with diffuse lighting and shot this one at f11 or f13.  I also used a tripod, timed release and manual focus. I did a little more post photo editing to sharpen the image.  

How bout them Hokies? They played a heck of a game last night.


----------



## pesto126 (Sep 7, 2014)

Cwalker935 said:


> pesto126 said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the composition - but I would suggest bumping up the aperture so the crossword and pen are both in focus... perhaps something like f8 or f11?  I think a bit of lightbox lighting would brighten the overall scene without causing catch lights on the pen chrome too.  Just some thoughts... keep up the good work!
> ...



Hokies did a fine job... certainly the surprise of the day (well.. besides Federer and Djokivich both losing!)

I think there might be a few issues in play here if you did use F11/F13... as you can see in the photo below, there are areas that are out of focus which should have occurred at F13.  I think perhaps the buckling of the page and perhaps a slow shutter speed coupled with a bit of shutter shake?



 

Perhaps try bumping the ISO higher to get a faster shutter speed to see if that helps... don't get me wrong - its a very nice shot but if you are looking to get it to the "next level" - perhaps these ideas help.


----------



## JohnGreco (Sep 7, 2014)

How far away from the pen was your camera? This a link to a Depth of Field calculator. It will tell you, based on your camera, f-stop, focused mm, and distance from the subject, how much focal depth you will have. So, if you need 4" of focused range, you may need to pull the camera further away. If, on the other hand, you can't manipulate the numbers to give you the full focal range you need, there won't be anyway to get this particular shot in focus unless you shoot from above. Then you would only need the focal range equal to the height vs. from the front where you need the entire range from front to back.

Online Depth of Field Calculator


----------



## JohnGreco (Sep 7, 2014)

Another, more time intensive option, would be to take multiple pictures with a section of the pen in focus at a time, then layer them together in Photoshop so it appears the entire pen is in focus (I've seen this technique used, but it is far beyond my own PS skills).


----------



## Cwalker935 (Sep 7, 2014)

So I upped my ISO and backed off my zoom after playing with the Depth of Field Calculator.  This is more fun than watching the Redskins (aka the Washington football team) play. 

Thanks for the continuing tips.


----------



## pesto126 (Sep 7, 2014)

^^  BINGO!  Nicely done!


----------



## MikeL (Sep 7, 2014)

I like it. This thread has been a good learning experience for me as well. 

Go hokies-Va Tech class of 82.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Sep 7, 2014)

pesto126 said:


> I really like the composition - but I would suggest bumping up the aperture so the crossword and pen are both in focus... perhaps something like f8 or f11?  I think a bit of lightbox lighting would brighten the overall scene without causing catch lights on the pen chrome too.  Just some thoughts... keep up the good work!





MikeL said:


> I like it. This thread has been a good learning experience for me as well.
> 
> Go hokies-Va Tech class of 82.



Class of 79 for me.


----------



## lwalper (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh yeah, much better.


----------



## Tom T (Sep 30, 2014)

I like what you have done with this set up.  Looks real nice and the pen pops in a good way and it really helps tell the story of what it is.  Nice red color, it is one of my favorites.  Great fit and finish and lay out.  Not sure I want the focus on the pens I make that clear.


----------

